# Mùa đông nên chọn nệm nào?



## TranTam (20/3/19)

Thời tiết bắt đầu trở lạnh khi đông về, vì thế việc giữ ấm cơ thể là điều mà mọi người đều chú tâm đến. Ngoài việc sắm sửa những bộ quần áo ấm thì không thể thiếu đi các sản phẩm Chăn-Drap-Gối-Nệm ủ ấm cho giấc ngủ của bạn hằng đêm. Vậy Mùa đông nên chọn mua nệm nào? Hãy cùng mình tìm hiểu chi tiết qua bài viết bên dưới nhé.






Mùa đông nên chọn mua nệm nào?​
Ngày nay trên thị trường có khá nhiều dòng nệm dành cho mùa đông. Sau đây, Thế Giới Nệm sẽ liệt kê một vài dòng nệm thông dụng mà quý khách hàng có thể dễ dàng tìm mua như:

*1. Nệm Bông Ép:*
Là sản phẩm được làm từ các sợi bông cao cấp, trải qua quy trình ép cách nhiệt theo công nghệ sản xuất tiên tiến tạo nên một bề mặt nệm chắc chắn, có độ cứng  và đàn hồi cao. Nệm được thiết kế theo dạng nệm gấp 3 tấm tiện lợi cho bạn dễ dàng di chuyển và sử dụng, đặc biệt phù hợp với các gia đình có diện tích khiêm tốn vì bạn có thể gấp lại khi không sử dụng.






Nệm bông ép TATANA được làm từ các sợi bông cao cấp, giúp giữ ấm cơ thể tốt vào mùa đông​
Tuy nhiên vì nệm bông ép là loại nệm cứng, nên khả năng hỗ trợ kém, có thể gây lên áp lực lên vai, hông và lưng trên và điều này có thể dẫn tới tình trạng khó ngủ, không ngon giấc và ê ẩm người sau khi ngủ dậy. Đây là sản phẩm phù hợp cho người già hoặc trẻ nhỏ đang trong giai đoạn phát triển xương hoặc những ai mắc phải bệnh đau lưng, đau dây thần kinh tọa.

*2. Nệm Cao Su:*
Đối với nệm cao su thì thị trường ngày nay có 2 loại chính, đó là nệm cao su thiên nhiên và nệm cao su nhân tạo. Nệm cao su thiên nhiên được làm từ 100% mủ cao su tự nhiên và nệm cao su nhân tạo được làm từ PolyUrethane – một hợp chất được tạo ra từ một chuỗi các phản ứng trùng ngưng. Cả 2 dòng nệm này đều có các đặc tính vật lý cơ bản là độ đàn hồi cao, không bị lún, mang lại sự nềm mại, êm ái và thoải mái cho người dùng khi nằm.






Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA đem đến trải nghiệm êm ái tuyệt vời nhất dành cho bạn​
Nệm cao su chính là sản phẩm hoàn hảo cho những tín đồ thích nằm nệm có độ đàn hồi và êm ái cao, giúp nâng đỡ cột sống và đường cong tự nhiên của cơ thể một cách tốt nhất, giúp bạn tránh được các vấn đề về đau lưng hay xương khớp, phù hợp với các bệnh nhân thoát vị đĩa đệm.

*3. Nệm Lò Xo:*
Giống như nệm cao su thì nệm lò xo cũng được thiết kế 2 loại là lò xo liên kết vàlò xo túi.

Nệm lò xo có kết cấu từ hệ thống con lò xo được bố trí hợp lí tạo thành một khung sườn chắc chắn, kết hợp với lớp đệm êm ái nhằm hỗ trợ nâng đỡ tối đa cho cơ thể theo từng đường cong tự nhiên giúp cho cột sống lưng được giữ ở tư thế thẳng trong lúc ngủ mang đến sự sảng khoái cao nhất, ngủ ngon và sâu hơn.






Nệm lò xo TATANA thiết kế trẻ trung hứa hẹn sẽ đem đến giấc ngủ ngon cho gia đình bạn​
Người tiêu dùng có quan niệm không thích lựa chọn nệm lò xo vì cho rằng chúng chuyển động và tạo ra âm thanh khó chịu khi chuyển mình. Hôm nay Thegioinem.com sẽ bất mí cho quý khách tin vui, đó là các sản phẩm nệm lò xo ngày nay đã được cải tiến hoàn toàn. Chúng có khả năng tách chuyển động giúp giảm sự chuyển động trên bề mặt nệm, tránh được những lay động khi trở mình không gây ảnh hưởng đến người nằm cùng, giúp tăng cường khả năng chịu lực ở những phần trọng yếu và không gây ra tiêng đồng là phiền hà đến giấc ngủ của bạn và bạn cùng giường rồi nhé.

Bên trên là những dòng nệm phổ biến và được yêu thích nhất khi cùng trải nghiệm chúng vào mùa đông. Hy vọng bài viết này sẽ giúp ích cho các bạn đọc giả của Thegioinem.com dễ dàng lựa chọn được một chiếc nệm ấm áp khi đông về nhé !!


----------



## Tu Anh (20/3/19)

hiện chỉ mới mùa hè thôi ạ, nhưng để dành cho mùa đông cũng đc haha


----------



## TranTam (21/3/19)

Tu Anh nói:


> hiện chỉ mới mùa hè thôi ạ, nhưng để dành cho mùa đông cũng đc haha


cám ơn bạn, bạn vào Tư vấn các sản phẩm và giải pháp về phòng ngủ - Thế Giới Nệm để đọc bài viết liên quan chọn nệm mùa hè ạ


----------

